# redguard on basement floor



## H1B

I am bidding for a job to reconstruct a basement where waterproofing contractors have torn out all perimeter framing and drywall to install a drainage system. The homeowner has asked me to "redguard" the floor. I've looked into that product and now, my question is whether or not it is necessary since the water issue with the foundation walls is supposedly solved. There will be both tile and carpet reinstalled on the floor.


----------

